# What size fenders & tires with long reach brakes?



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

I've been thinking too much about a Milwaukee fixie. The bike is built for long reach calipers (47-57mm), apparently reaching to the long end of that range. I like to commute on 28mm Panaracer Pasela TG tires. SKS 35mm fenders say they fit up to 25mm tires, so it seems that I would need the 45mm fenders to best accommodate by 28mm tires. So I have two questions:

1. Do I really need 45mm fenders for 28 mm tires?

2. Would 45mm fenders fit inside long reach calipers (47-57mm), like the Tektro brakes? 

Thanks.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We run the skinny SKS fenders with 28mm tires with no problem at all.

YMMV


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

MB1 said:


> We run the skinny SKS fenders with 28mm tires with no problem at all.
> 
> YMMV


Thanks. I'm thinking that the skinny fenders would fit better inside the calipers.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

PdxMark said:


> Thanks. I'm thinking that the skinny fenders would fit better inside the calipers.



When I was riding the Soma, I had tektro long reach brakes with the skinny SKS fenders. I had issues with running a 28mm on the front. A clean tire had clearance, a little mud caused scraping. No issues at all with a 28 on the back. The skinny fenders fit nicely with the tektro dual pivots. Any wider might require a little trimming. 

FYI, the 28's were Specialized Armadillo tires and they run on the big side of 28. No issues with a conti 28.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm running Planet Bike Tour/Hybrid fenders with my Tektro Silvers...those are some_ rilly _long reach brakes-the range 58-72mm comes to mind. For that reason, I'm thinking the skinnier fenders are going to be your best bet, if your range is 47-57mm, and I wouldn't go any higher than 28mm, with those brakes and fenders.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks all. It sounds like the Paselas will prolly just fit with the 35mm fenders... Cool... Now I gotta get the bike...


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

PdxMark said:


> Thanks all. It sounds like the Paselas will prolly just fit with the 35mm fenders... Cool... Now I gotta get the bike...


You better wait until they finish mine!


----------



## nick irons (Dec 7, 2005)

on my steamroller ive got a set of 35mm planet bikes with a shimano long reach and conti contact 32s (more like 30s)


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm riding a Gunnar fork (I'm still not sure who makes the Milwaukee fork) with the Shimano long reach caliper, 28 mm T-servs, and 35 mm SKS fenders. It's tight, but it works.


----------



## nick irons (Dec 7, 2005)

i know for a while Milwaukee used surly pacer forks. the current ones seem to be identical.


----------

